

An Interview with Yukihiro “Matz” Matsumoto - throwa
http://fredwu.me/post/36493181321/an-interview-with-yukihiro-matz-matsumoto

======
ericHosick
I saw Matz in Saigon.

After his presentation, and during Q/A, someone asked Matz for help on their
program. Matz walked over, crouched next to this young developer, and looked
over their code. Gave some feedback, walked up to the podium and started
answering more questions.

Really nice person.

------
JasonFruit
The most fascinating part of this article to me is getting the perspective of
two southeast Asians on language popularity. Also interesting to learn that
golang.org is blocked by the Great Firewall.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Golang is probably hosted on blogspot, google.plus, or app engine, which are
all blocked by the GFW. Call it collateral damage.

~~~
kibwen
This site[1] seems to indicate that golang.org is reachable from within China,
but I have no clue how trustworthy or representative it is.

[1] <http://www.greatfirewallofchina.org/>

------
IvarTJ
While I can't read much of any CJK languages, I am interested in seeing code
samples from these Chinese and Japanese programming languages.

Anyone know where to look? What obstacles or advantages does the character
sets give these languages?

~~~
m_for_monkey
<http://www.chinesepython.org/english/english.html>

A simple Python program:

    
    
      import sys
      filenames = sys.argv[1:]
      
      def fixline(filename):
           text = open(filename).read()
           text = text.replace('\n\r','\n')
           return text
    
      for file in filenames:
           print fixline(file)
    
    

and its translation:

    
    
      載入 系統
      文件名 = 系統.參數[1:]
    
      定義 修正行尾(文件):
           內文 = 打開(文件名).讀入()
           內文 = 內文.替換('\n\r','\n')
           傳回 內文
    
      取 文件 自 文件名:
           寫 修正行尾(文件)

~~~
Surio
Well, I ever! Didn't even realise something like this is even possible! :O

Is it the same for Cyrillic or German or Spanish for that matter?

Blown. Away.

------
vjt
Can you please remove the anchor from the submitted URL? Thanks.

------
tsm
I disagree with basically everything he said about Lisp: first of all, Common
Lisp was the frontrunner for several decades, and can hardly be described as
having the "smallest, cleanest core". Furthermore, Clojure has been reasonably
successful in the past few years, and continues to increase in popularity. It
doesn't have the commercial backing of C# or Java, nor does it have the head
start of Python or Ruby, but it's getting there.

